# MAHINDRA 5005 DI



## Nyvall (9 mo ago)

Anyone know how to remove the battery in the MAHINDRA 5005 DI? A fuel line runs across it but even if I remove that, it seems like there will be more to remove. Thanks for any replies.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Nyvall, welcome to the forum.

Maybe this video will help..


----------



## Nyvall (9 mo ago)

Hi Big T. Thank you for the welcome here, and the video. I had seen this one but my tractor is years older, and the battery is at the opposite end and directly in front of the steering wheel and fuel tank. Anyway, I did get it out and a new one in, so all is good. Thanks for your reply.


----------

